# New Stock - October 30, 2014



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Some new things


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Like what?

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

bluer6 said:


> Like what?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


Well, since you asked 


















































































[imghttps://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/26422390/BS%20-%20October%2023%2C%202014/IMG_9692.jpg[/img]


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

\


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Just want to remind people I am open by appt and located about 10 min from the Coral Reef Shop. Less then 1 min off the QEW.

Thanks for looking


----------



## bluer6 (Jul 16, 2012)

Early morning coral porn, thanks for the money shots

Sent from my LG-D803 using Tapatalk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Are you going to be at the coral expo in a few weeks dude? I'd like to pick up some dendro's


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Are you going to be at the coral expo in a few weeks dude? I'd like to pick up some dendro's


Hey Dave,

Unfortunately I won't be able to make the Expo as I have to work that weekend.

I could probably send up a piece with another vendor if you like.

Dave


----------

